# Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung



## Toffee (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

da sich noch niemand für die Ausrichtung der Kultveranstaltung gemeldet hat, hat mir Hanky vorgeschlagen, das mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Wir schlagen euch den 7. oder 8. August 2010 vor. Der Kutter steht noch nicht fest. Hanky wird nach der Abstimmung bei mehreren Kuttern anfragen. Preis/Leistung muß ja stimmen.*


Gruß Toffee


----------



## pitus02 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

:gDa war ich doch glatt erster :m:m:m


----------



## Macker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Wenn es am 8.8. losgeht und der Kutter passt bin Ich dabei.
Am 7.8. habe Ich erst um 7 Uhr Feierabend da geht garnichts.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bigbetter (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Ich habe gewählt !

Mensch das die Tour stattfindet, find ich echt klasse ! #6

Bitte meine Person mit eintragen !!!!

Damit ich genauso wenig fange wie in 2009.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Lieber wäre mir Samstags, aber eigentlich ist's auch egal, hauptsache dabei :vik:

also vierterer 

Gruß Chris


----------



## knutemann (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Ich habe für Sa. gestimmt, da es für die etwas weiter weg wohnenden Teilnehmer wesentlich angenehmer ist auf einen Sa. wieder auf die Autobahn zu gehen als sich am Sonntagabend in die Schlange der Wochenendausflüger zu stellen#d


----------



## Toffee (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Hey Chris*:m*,
dafür machen wir ja die Abstimmung. Ich habe mit pitus02 darüber gesprochen, dass für diejenigen, die von weiter her kommen, der Samstag vielleicht günstiger wäre.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

|bigeyesNa toll!!!

Wir sind da im Urlaub in Kroatien...

Könnten wir das Ganze nicht noch zwei Wochen nach hinten schieben???
Was spricht denn da gegen?

Und von wo überhaupt?
Rügen???

Gruß von einem Dirk, der echt gerne mitkommen würde!


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Ach nein!!!!
Warum müsst Ihr immer einen Termin mitten in den Schulferien auswählen.#d#d:c

Also, auch ich bin definitiv wieder nicht dabei!!!


----------



## Toffee (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

@Dirk & Honey.

schade, dass Ihr nicht dabeisein werdet*Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*;-)*

Man kann es leider nie allen Recht machen. Wir mußten uns einfach für einen Termin entscheiden. Eine Woche vorher findet eine AB-Tour mit der MS Möwe statt und eine Woche später bin ich für 2 Wochen in Norge.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Woran liegt das denn, dass der Termin immer in die Sommerferien gelegt wird?

|wavey:Tut das denn Not?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*



Toffee schrieb:


> @Dirk & Honey.
> 
> schade, dass Ihr nicht dabeisein werdet*Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*;-)*
> *
> ...




Könnte man das Ganze nicht vielleicht eher Richtung Herbst verlegen?
War doch beim letzten Mal eh im Gespräch!

Dann ist auch wieder die Chance auf bessere Fänge als im August...


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Ist ne ganz alte Geschichte.
Als es anfangs im November war und nicht so gut gefangen wurde, wurde nach 'nem früheren Termin gesucht. 
Daraus wurde dann September und anschließend August.

Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich über einen grundsätzlichen festen Termin abstimmen lassen (z.B. immer das x.te Wochenende im Monat Y) und den dann einfach festschreiben.
Dann weiß jeder schon über Monate im Voraus bescheid und kann seine Jahresplanung entsprechend einrichten.

Für uns in NRW mit schulpflichtigen Kindern ist das gewählte Wochenende genau die Ferienmitte. Und da ich im Juli/August fast überall Campingplätze reservieren und anzahlen muss, um dort auch unter zu kommen, hab ich da jetzt absolut keine Chance...:c
Da stirbt auch keine Hoffnung mehr#d


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Dirk, da haben wir uns überschnitten.

Ich hätte auch als Wunschtermin das dritte oder vierte Septemberwochenende genannt.


----------



## Toffee (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

@Dirk
Das kann man so nicht unbedingt sagen.
2003 wurde im August ausgesprochen gut gefangen.20-30 Fische pro Nase.
Allerdings erinnere ich mich an den September 1995, wo ich mal mit der AntjeD rausgefahren bin und es nur 20 Fische an Bord gab.
Was für Auswirkungen hat da das Schlepp-Verbot für die Berufsfischerei?|kopfkrat*Geht das nicht bis 1.August?

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Danke, dass ihr da soooo flexibel seid!!!:m


Ich und Liz sind dann hiermit raus!


----------



## Ines (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Ich bin im August im Urlaub - das wird also nichts.

Bin ja gespannt, wieviele sich anmelden. Normalerweise rappelt das hier doch ganz schnell mit den Anmeldungen...

Ich wünsche jedenfalls viel Erfolg, wenn es was wird!


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich und Liz sind dann hiermit raus!



Tja, so traurig, wie mich das auch stimmt, aber Sabrina, Katharina, Heinrich und ich damit ebenfalls...:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

@Toffee
mir persöhnlich ist das ja egal wann der BKC stattfindet, hab noch keine Kiddies, aber wäre es nicht wirklich sinniger, gerade so ein Event ausserhalb jeglicher Ferienzeiten zu planen, um genau dieser Problematik zu entgehen? Um denjenigen die Kinder haben (es soll ja den ein oder anderen uner uns geben  ) die Teilnahme zu ermöglichen.


----------



## vazzquezz (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Ferienbedingt passt mir das Wochenende auch GAR nicht ... |uhoh:

September hingegen klingt reizvoll! #6

V.


----------



## Plumsangler69 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Hallo zusammen.

Wenn das nicht grad auf der Forelle ist bin ich auch gerne dabei.
Holt euch doch mal von der Ostpreussen oder der Klaus-Peter Angebote rein.
Auf denen kann man wenigstens auch an der Seite gut werfen.
Vielleicht kann man dann auch direkt mal 2 Stunden dran hängen.

Euer Plumsangler


----------



## Toffee (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Leute,
denkt dadran, wir versuchen hier etwas auf die Beine zu stellen, dass es eine schöne Veranstaltung wird. Franky D hat im alten Thread am 22.01 darauf hingewiesen!!Seitdem ist nichts passiert. Und jetzt wo wir etwas bewegen wollen, kommen gleich Anmerkungen dazu:

Warum nicht dann?
Nicht der Kutter *XY*!!

Wir haben fast schon Anfang März. Je später wir uns entscheiden, desto schwieriger wird es.
Wir haben Konkurrenten beim Buchen der Kutter (Veranstaltungen, Privatangler, Landesverbände, Vereine).Die schließen ihre Jahresplanungen deutlich früher ab. 
Bitte dies zu bedenken.**

Aber ich denke, es wird kein Problem sein, wenn es sich im Laufe dieses Threads so ergibt, den Cup auch später stattfinden zu lassen.


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Toffee, völlig richtig.

Die "neuen" kennen das noch nicht so, aber bisher galt das eherne Gesetz, dass der jeweilige Organisator den Kutter aussucht und da nicht groß drüber diskutiert wird.
Vorschläge gerne, Diskussion bitte nicht, denn sonst findet die nächste BKT nicht vor 2014 statt!


----------



## carp2000 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*



Toffee schrieb:


> Hey Chris*:m*,
> dafür machen wir ja die Abstimmung. Ich habe mit pitus02 darüber gesprochen, dass für diejenigen, die von weiter her kommen, der Samstag vielleicht günstiger wäre.
> 
> Gruß Toffee




Und gerade deshalb hab ich für Sonntag gestimmt. Ich erinnere mich noch, wenn auch ungern, an letztes Jahr. Freitag abend um 20 Uhr ins Auto und dann von Köln hoch an die Ostsee. Mit den ganzen Baustellen zwischen HB und HH, ihr könnt euch vorstellen wann ich da war....

Und dann nachts um 1 Uhr noch nicht mal die FeWo gefunden. Leider ist um diese Zeit da oben auch keiner mehr auf der Straße, den man fragen hätte können. 

Neeeeee, dann liebe Samstag in Ruhe anreisen und Sonntags wieder zurück. Das ist, gerade wenn man von weiter weg kommt, viel entspannter!

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Macker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Wenn der Termin weiter nach hinten geht wärs mir auch recht.
Aber wie gesagt Ich kann nur Sonntags, für ne Samstagstour muss Ich Freitag frei nehmen und das klappt fast nie wegen unserer Abwesenheitsquote.
Sowas muss meistens schon bei der Urlaubsplanung im Dezember Eingereicht werden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*



Toffee schrieb:


> Wir haben fast schon Anfang März. Je später wir uns entscheiden, desto schwieriger wird es.



Dann macht es doch Mitte-Ende September und schon sind weniger Buchungen und ihr habt auch noch 6-7 Wochen mehr zum planen :m


----------



## Stühmper (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

|uhoh:.....

Tja , ich kann mich noch nicht äußern weil ich am 1.08. die

Tour mit der Ms Möwe/Bensersiel Organisiert habe...und ne'

Woche später...ähm da gibt es von meinen Eheweibchen |kopfkrat

....|gr::r u.a. Ärger !

Ich warte mal ab wie es weiter geht 


Stühmper


----------



## Franky D (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

moin ichhab da meinen namen grad irgentwo gelesen =) ic bin aufjedenfall auch wieder dabei mir ist es wirklich egal wann und wo hauptsache wieder richtig fun und ein schönen angeltag ich persönlich hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn der cup später stattfinden würde ich habe dieses jahr nach juni eh für alles zeit weil ich dann endlich mein abi rum hab


----------



## knutemann (3. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Schupps


----------



## Lars123 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Kann dort jeder mit hingehen der lust hat?


----------



## Hechtkiller82 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Ob 07.08. Oder 08.08. Mir egal!
Wenn es von mir aus nicht zu weit weg ist dann bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## knutemann (16. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Und, passiert dies Jahr noch was#c


----------



## Franky D (16. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

wenn das so bleibt langt ja fast ein 12mann kutter


----------



## brandungsfighter (16. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn ein kutter aus Laboe gewählt wird !:vik: und ich würde für den 7.08 stimmen


----------



## bigbetter (16. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Ein Kutter aus Laboe zum Boardie-Cup ? |kopfkrat

Ich glaube das lohnt dieses Jahr nicht mehr dort mit Dorsch zu rechnen ! Dann sollte dies wohl in " Platten Cup 2010" umgetauft werden. #d

Es kann nur von Hollytown oder noch besser von Rügen losgehen ! :vik:


----------



## Macker (16. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*



bigbetter schrieb:


> Ein Kutter aus Laboe zum Boardie-Cup ? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich glaube das lohnt dieses Jahr nicht mehr dort mit Dorsch zu rechnen ! Dann sollte dies wohl in " Platten Cup 2010" umgetauft werden. #d
> 
> Es kann nur von Hollytown oder noch besser von Rügen losgehen ! :vik:



Wieso Umgetauft ?
Ich kann im jetzigen Namen nichts von Dorsch finden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Toffee (27. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Hallo Leute,

um hier mal wieder etwas Bewegung reinzubringen, mal ein weiterer Vorschlag. Dafür aber keinen Extra-Thread.
Die Beteiligung ist etwas mager. 
Woran liegts?

Ich schlage mal als neues Datum den


9.Oktober 2010 


vor.

Bitte um Wortmeldungen dazu.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*



Toffee schrieb:


> 9.Oktober 2010




SUPER Toffee!!!

2 x dabei!

Wenn's bei dem Termin bleibt, dann tacker MFT-Liz und mich bitte direkt fest.
Egal wo!:m


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Unter Vorbehalt wäre ich auch dabei, kann noch nicht genau sagen ob ich da Dienst habe. 
Vielleicht wäre es aber auch mal interessant zu wissen, von wo und mit welchem Kutter gefahren wird-oder hab ich wieder mal was überlesen|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (27. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

ich bleib zu diesem datum auch am start


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Das Datum ist eigentlich gleich, aber wo geht es hin??


----------



## Macker (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Schade Sa geht bei mir nicht.
Ich wünsche euch aber trotzdem Viel Spass und Erfolg.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## vazzquezz (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

9.10.2010 - klingt gut :m - dabei !

V


----------



## bigbetter (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

DABEI !!!  :vik:


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (30. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Moin Toffee, moin Männers,

Dr. Komix und ich selbstverständlich auch wieder dabei, egal wann!
Ich hoffe nur, dass das Ganze zu einem Konsens kommt.

Viele Köche verderben den Brei und da brauch es einen der das Zepter in die Hand nimmt und Entscheidungen trifft!
Als Chef von 35 Mitarbeitern und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Euch sagen, allen kann man es bei 40 Leutchen sowieso nie recht machen, deswegen Termin legen und buchen, das ist meine Meinung!

Bis dahin und darauf, dass der Cup noch in diesem Jahr stattfindet.

Gruß
Abriß (Toby)


----------



## Macker (30. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Es Stimmt schon allen kannst du es nicht recht machen.
Aber Ich verstehe schon das versucht wied es möglichst vielen recht zumachen.
Weil mit Termin und Buchen fertig würde ich keinen Chartervertrag Unterschreiben.
Weil die Reederei sagt dir schon waas das kostet.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Moinsen!

Was ist denn nun mit dem Cup?
Findet er denn statt?
Wenn, dann wo und wann???

Wenn ihr da Hilfe beim organisieren braucht, dann sagt Bescheid!


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

#h|director:*Halloooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Findet der Cup nu statt, oder ist Essig?
Bin ich der Einzige den das interessiert?|kopfkrat#c
*


----------



## Franky D (28. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #h|director:*Halloooooooooooooooooooo!!!*
> 
> *Findet der Cup nu statt, oder ist Essig?*
> *Bin ich der Einzige den das interessiert?|kopfkrat#c*


 
nein bist nicht der einzigste mich interessiert das auch


----------



## freibadwirt (28. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Schätze mal das intressiert uns alle .
Andreas


----------



## wusel0r (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Hi... ,

ich schalte mich nach langen Problemen auch wieder ein und muss mich erstmal RIESIG entschuldigen , da ich ja eigentlich auch bei der Organisation helfen wollte...

Und das will ich immer noch , wenn miene Hilfe angenommen wird bzw Ihr sie überhaupt wollt...

Wenn ja , sage ich schonmal mit 3 Leuten für den 09.10. zu!

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn die leute mir mal ne Rück-PM schicken 

Danke

Gruß Benny


----------



## norge_klaus (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Hole das Thema einfach mal wieder hoch.  Ist denn das Interesse für 2010 wirklich so gering ? Wie geht es weiter ?

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## offense80 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Moin Moin ihr Angelfreaks :q

Scheint ja ne echt schwere Geburt zu werden was den Cup angeht. Wenn hier jetzt mal das genaue DATUM und der KUTTER drin stehen würde, mit dem wir fahren würden, denke ich mal das es einige Anmeldungen geben würde   (is nur ne Idee das hier mal reinzuschreiben, da ja schon x-mal gefragt wurde wann und von wo)

Petri Heil 

Michael


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Genau mein Reden, würde auch gern zusammen mit Dr.Komix wieder mitmachen!
Muß aber halt in die Urlaubsplanung passen.

Gruß
Abriß (Toby)


----------



## pitus02 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Habe im moment leider keine Zeit sonst würde ich die Orga wieder übernehmen !!!!

Muß leider nach Norge :m:m:m


----------



## norge_klaus (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2010- Die Abstimmung*

Hi Pitus,
na dann mal "Tight lines" !!! Wo genau gehts denn hin ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------

